# GeekVape Eagle



## Daniel Alves (8/7/16)

Hi,

looking for Stock of the GeekVape Eagle tank, really want to try this one out.


----------



## Vapers Corner (8/7/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for Stock of the GeekVape Eagle tank, really want to try this one out.




We are getting next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (9/7/16)

thank you, will keep eye out on your site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (12/7/16)

Hi

Our stock is live on site and in store: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/7/16)

thank you order placed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

